

Three Majority Singularity Schools of Thought - mrdrozdov
http://www.yudkowsky.net/singularity/schools/

======
kazagistar
Or it might be that linear increase in intelligence requires exponentially
more effort/thought to work through all the possible interactions and
complexities needed to make it work. Instead of being exponential, we might
end up stuck on a sub-linear trajectory forever, with breakthroughs and
improvements less and less common, even with the help of superhuman
intelligence. Really, assuming that the amount of intelligence you get out is
linearly proportional to the amount you put in seems pretty silly, actually...
its not like that works with adding programmers to a project.

The logistic curve looks exponential right up until it isn't.

~~~
andrewprock
"The logistic curve looks exponential right up until it isn't."

Took the words right out of my mouth.

